

Machine Language For Beginners - mroman
http://www.atariarchives.org/mlb/

======
kqr2
Here are some tools to go with that:

<http://www.atariage.com/2600/programming/index.html>

------
jacoblyles
I respect compiler folks, deeply, but I hope I never have to program in
assembly by hand. Here's the first code example:

" LDA #$01

LDY #$00

STA $8000,Y

STA $8100,Y

STA $8200,Y

STA $8300,Y

INY

BNE $0364

RTS"

 _shudder_

And here's the kicker - that's not even the x86 instruction set. If you are
learning legacy assembly language, you are a true geek. Or something.

------
vparikh
This book and its sequel is responsible for wasting an entire summer of my
life when I was 12! I miss those days :)

------
mwexler
I loved this book when I was starting out.

